
Jet-Type safe SQL Builder for Go with automatic scan to desired object structure - go-jet
https://github.com/go-jet/jet
======
go-jet
Writing SQL queries is easier and faster, because the developers have help of
SQL code completion and SQL type safety directly from Go.

While ORM libararies can introduce significant performance penalties due too
number of round-trips to the database, Jet will allways perform much better,
because of the single database call.

Automatic scan to arbitrary structure removes a lot of headache and
boilerplate code needed to structure database query result into complex object
composition.

